# Wanting to go blue!



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone looking to fill a few spots this weekend or week coming up? I have experience and some gear, looking for 2 spots available to go on overnighters to the floaters, I'm dependable, own and operate boats, mechanically inclined, can help with fuel ice bait, and cleanup.
I'm in Pearland area so I can meet at Matty, Freeport, POC wherever. 

Thanks,
Joey
832244354two 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

